# did alfaro ruin this guys face? Dogmaxxing



## CursedOne (Jul 23, 2021)

alfaro in his own words:

"see how I have performed a 15mm maxillary advancement but also a 10mm mandibular advancement. Immediate postoperative caption. The goals always being to achieve an adequate facial profile, dental occlusion and soft tissue support. See also the amazing effect on nose projection and size."
link: 
#


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

Surgery is cope


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 23, 2021)

what went wrong guys? Just too much mandibular advancement I guess


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> what went wrong guys? Just too much mandibular advancement I guessWhat went was that he had surgeryb


He had surgery, a cope


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 23, 2021)

would look fine if he had a larger splanchnocranium and longer ramus


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 23, 2021)

Small or no improvement, definitely not ruined though


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He had surgery, a cope


surgery if done correct: lefort 3


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> surgery if done correct: lefort 3
> View attachment 1238140


No improvement


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> No improvement


go cope somewhere else


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> go cope somewhere else


She’s a woman 
She went from infinite smv to infinite smv


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> She’s a woman
> She went from infinite smv to infinite smv


women dont need surgery in the first place, but Im talking about surgery for men. that was just an example


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> women dont need surgery in the first place, but Im talking about surgery for men. that was just an example


Then show an example for men 
It’s over for you too ngl 
You’re 26 year old virgin


----------



## vforvendetta (Jul 23, 2021)

S


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 23, 2021)

Brutal, thinking bimax is overrated after doing more research


----------



## gamma (Jul 23, 2021)

He looks better
Dog face isn't failo


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 23, 2021)

@SixCRY made a thread that you need ccw rotation to not end up like a monkey after bimax surgery. I think thats the reason why the result is not that good. Im not sure though.








BIMAX - Monkey course


For people who are afraid to became Monkey with DJS i advise you this course of Dr.Arnett: At 11mn: -He compare straight BIMAX vs BIMAX CCW, and say that straight Bimax destroy ur face. He evend said the treatement plane (without CCW) is horrible At 35mn: -If you do straight advacenemt he...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> He looks better
> Dog face isn't failo


Cope


----------



## gamma (Jul 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


Cope
Women love dogs


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> Cope
> Women love dogs


Only white and black and brown ones


----------



## damnit (Jul 23, 2021)

yeah he now looks like a monkey tbh, too much projection.


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 23, 2021)

Thé advancement is good, the problem is the nose change with too much advancement


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> Thé advancement is good, the problem is the nose change with too much advancement


Surgery doesn’t work


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Surgery doesn’t work


 surgery will fix ur failos that's it 

If you are an ugly dude because of 2/3 failo then surgery fix ur failo , it doesn't do more than fixing 

If your nose is ugly then nosejob fix it 

If your jaw is ugly, jaw surgery and implant fix it cuz jaw is divided in many parts 

If midface ugly either mlf3 or implant 

Surgery is not here to turn people into chads.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> surgery will fix ur failos that's it
> 
> If you are an ugly dude because of 2/3 failo then surgery fix ur failo , it doesn't do more than fixing
> 
> ...


I’m literally deformed so it’s over


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m literally deformed so it’s over


No not over 

Raffaini have fixed a deformed woman by giving her many procedure:
Lf3
Lipofilling 
Rhino

And some muscle face surgery


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 23, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> No not over
> 
> Raffaini have fixed a deformed woman by giving her many procedure:
> Lf3
> ...


I’m much worse


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 23, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> Thé advancement is good, the problem is the nose change with too much advancement


I covered up his nose and then the result looks a lot better

unfortunately I don’t think it’s very easy to fix a nose like that


----------



## 6ft4 (Jul 24, 2021)

what I'd do for 10-15mm maxillary advancement
Actually gonna try get a web meeting with Alfaro now


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 24, 2021)

probably would've been a lot better if he had just a few mm less advancement

still a massive looksmax from before tho


----------



## lasthope (Jul 24, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> probably would've been a lot better if he had just a few mm less advancement
> 
> still a massive looksmax from before tho


this. could be better but still a looksmax


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 24, 2021)

Maybe the result of the surgery is underwhleming because the patient has a weak brow ridge, so it looks kinda strange.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> Maybe the result of the surgery is underwhleming because the patient has a weak brow ridge, so it looks kinda strange.


Surgery is cope


----------



## CristianT (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Surgery is cope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

CristianT said:


> View attachment 1238528


For men


----------



## CristianT (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> For men








Only DJS.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

CristianT said:


> View attachment 1238532
> 
> 
> Only DJS.


Was good looking before


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> Maybe the result of the surgery is underwhleming because the patient has a weak brow ridge, so it looks kinda strange.


Im so happy that I have a mogtier browridge. Im possibly the only guy on the earth that could pull that result of given my browridge. so even if my maxilla is recessed if I get a highcut lefort I am settled.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> what went wrong guys? Just too much mandibular advancement I guess


everything need to be forward grown, this nigga looks like a chimp now. like anteface is ideal but this is way too much


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m literally deformed so it’s over


cope you are  volcel. deformed is literally my skull by injury


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Im so happy that I have a mogtier browridge. Im possibly the only guy on the earth that could pull that result of given my browridge. so even if my maxilla is recessed if I get a highcut lefort I am settled.


wait, are you getting jaw surgery? you dont look that recessed to me


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Im so happy that I have a mogtier browridge. Im possibly the only guy on the earth that could pull that result of given my browridge. so even if my maxilla is recessed if I get a highcut lefort I am settled.


You only need low bodyfat, a tan and better hair+haircut


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> wait, are you getting jaw surgery? you dont look that recessed to me


Surgery is cope


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Surgery is cope


i think you have said this 100 times already lol


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Im so happy that I have a mogtier browridge. Im possibly the only guy on the earth that could pull that result of given my browridge. so even if my maxilla is recessed if I get a highcut lefort I am settled.


its high set so idk if that projection is doing any favor, low with average projection mogs


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> its high set so idk if that projection is doing any favor, low with average projection mogs


It’s over anyways for him 
He’s a 28 year old virgin who thinks surgery will make him gigachad


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s over anyways for him
> He’s a 28 year old virgin who thinks surgery will make him gigachad


maybe he wont be gigachad but he can improve


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 24, 2021)

I mean it's better but he really needed some ccw too instead of the extreme advancement.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> maybe he wont be gigachad but he can improve


True but people need to be realistic with surgeries. Going to 1-2 points is realistic


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> True but people need to be realistic with surgeries. Going to 1-2 points is realistic


I agree with that unless you have a really good base with fixable flaws but thats rare


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> I agree with that unless you have a really good base with fixable flaws but thats rare
> View attachment 1238716


Salludon was a very very rare case


----------



## lasthope (Jul 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> I agree with that unless you have a really good base with fixable flaws but thats rare
> View attachment 1238716


does he ever said what surgeries he get?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 24, 2021)

lasthope said:


> does he ever said what surgeries he get?


no he has just said the results are from mewing


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> alfaro in his own words:
> 
> "see how I have performed a 15mm maxillary advancement but also a 10mm mandibular advancement. Immediate postoperative caption. The goals always being to achieve an adequate facial profile, dental occlusion and soft tissue support. See also the amazing effect on nose projection and size."
> link:
> ...



if he get a browridge surgery he would look good now he looks like a seal


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> wait, are you getting jaw surgery? you dont look that recessed to me


My jaw isnt really recessed but my maxilla is. My main goal is maxillary advancement, so I will have to undergo a highcut lefort. I dont mind getting some mms of mandible advancement since Im not fully antefaced and my browridge can handle it without looking like a dog.
Since I have very strong browridge projection, Im not fully antefaced. Its just my jaw doesnt appear recessed because it has normal length yet not enough to give me a full anteface. thanks to this I can easily undergo a lefort.
here in this old picture of mine (left pic) you can see that my maxilla is very recessed and I dont have a fully anteface. When you look only at this picture you would think that my jaw is recessed but in reality its not, its just that my browridge has too much projection which of course is a good thing. now take another look a the second picture I already posted. And yes on the picture on the left I was obviously fat, I was 84kg in that picture. On the second pic Im like 75k-74kg or something. so that also plays a role I guess. You know what I mean?











LondonVillie said:


> It’s over anyways for him
> He’s a 28 year old virgin who thinks surgery will make him gigachad


Im 26 y old and never said I will be gigachad. You are just trolling and repeating itself. Shut your fat mouth for gods sake. I could maybe find a ugly girl, but I want the quality girls not your ugly trash women. You can have them if you want. Wait for me to ascend and get quality girls.


StrangerDanger said:


> its high set so idk if that projection is doing any favor, low with average projection mogs


My browridge isnt super highset but also not lowset sadly. But still my browridge projection is enough to give me mostly fully covered eyes with almost zero uee. When I was fat I had zero uee. My uee is only visible from certain angles.


Deusmaximus said:


> You only need low bodyfat, a tan and better hair+haircut


Im 74-75kg right now. This is pretty much normal weight when you consider Im 5ft10 and have good build and strong mucles on my legs. I wont go down under 73kg because of my recessed maxilla and low orbital rims. If I lose to much weight my midface gets worse. I dont want that. Here and there the face also needs fat. Leanmaxxing also has a limit. After maxillary advancement I will leanmaxx even more. When I started here I was 84kg, I cut down to 74kg. So I lost 10kg and already leanmaxxed. Would you believe me that I have very very thick hair but thanks to my fathers balding genes I inherited the worst hairline possible? After hairtransplant and recovery of my nosetip the quality of my life will improve gazallion time. I have so much hair on the back of my hair which in addition is also thick as fuck. Its impossible that a HT could somehow fail in my case.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> My jaw isnt really recessed but my maxilla is. My main goal is maxillary advancement, so I will have to undergo a highcut lefort. I dont mind getting some mms of mandible advancement since Im not fully antefaced and my browridge can handle it without looking like a dog.
> Since I have very strong browridge projection, Im not fully antefaced. Its just my jaw doesnt appear recessed because it has normal length yet not enough to give me a full anteface. thanks to this I can easily undergo a lefort.
> here in this old picture of mine (left pic) you can see that my maxilla is very recessed and I dont have a fully anteface. When you look only at this picture you would think that my jaw is recessed but in reality its not, its just that my browridge has too much projection which of course is a good thing. now take another look a the second picture I already posted. And yes on the picture on the left I was obviously fat, I was 84kg in that picture. On the second pic Im like 75k-74kg or something. so that also plays a role I guess. You know what I mean?
> View attachment 1238822
> ...


It’s over for you


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

jawlinemaxxing said:


> if he get a browridge surgery he would look good now he looks like a seal


yes but browridge surgery per se dont exist. the only realistic options are implants which in return are risky, especially on the forehead area. No Osteotomy for the browridge exists as far as I know.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> No not over
> 
> Raffaini have fixed a deformed woman by giving her many procedure:
> Lf3
> ...


But Raffaini is gone now


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> yes but browridge surgery per se dont exist. the only realistic options are implants which in return are risky, especially on the forehead area. No Osteotomy for the browridge exists as far as I know.


yeah yeah i know i was just saying


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> My jaw isnt really recessed but my maxilla is. My main goal is maxillary advancement, so I will have to undergo a highcut lefort. I dont mind getting some mms of mandible advancement since Im not fully antefaced and my browridge can handle it without looking like a dog.
> Since I have very strong browridge projection, Im not fully antefaced. Its just my jaw doesnt appear recessed because it has normal length yet not enough to give me a full anteface. thanks to this I can easily undergo a lefort.
> here in this old picture of mine (left pic) you can see that my maxilla is very recessed and I dont have a fully anteface. When you look only at this picture you would think that my jaw is recessed but in reality its not, its just that my browridge has too much projection which of course is a good thing. now take another look a the second picture I already posted. And yes on the picture on the left I was obviously fat, I was 84kg in that picture. On the second pic Im like 75k-74kg or something. so that also plays a role I guess. You know what I mean?
> View attachment 1238822
> ...


your browridge look lower set on the left picture


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> But Raffaini is gone now


we dont even know if raffaini is fully gone and even if he is gone, there are many talented surgeons. almost 8 billion people on this planet and only one person can do what raffaini can do? Alfaro, ramieri, dr. a, dr. z are all talented surgeons.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> we dont even know if raffaini is fully gone and even if he is gone, there are many talented surgeons. almost 8 billion people on this planet and only one person can do what raffaini can do? Alfaro, ramieri, dr. a, dr. z are all talented surgeons.


Alfaro is overrated, Ramieri is mediocre, Dr. A is a butcher and Dr. Z doesn't do CCW.


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> your browridge look lower set on the left picture


When I was a bluepilled subhuman, I tilted my eyebrows/face upwards since I thought it would make my shitty hairline less visible. I still accidently do this. On the left you can see better how my browridge is set.


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Alfaro is overrated, Ramieri is mediocre, Dr. A is a butcher and Dr. Z doesn't do CCW.


alfaro has good results and has a good repotation, maybe he isnt on raffainis level but still a capable sugeon.
Dr. Ramieri also has incredible results and he is still "young" compared to other surgeons, he has a good potential. The more surgeries he does, the better he will become. We have many users here who underwent bimax with ramieri and got incredible results. Remember @TheLordMadness and @kota.
Many people badmouth Dr. a but I still think he is a capable surgeon. I personally would only recommand undergoing chin wing, genioplasty and bimax with him. His chin wings are very good and mog dr. z. chin wings. We have 1 user who underwent chin wing with him and another user who had bimax with him with a very good result. Unfortunately the user himself didint like his result and he quitted this forum despite the fact that everyone told him is result was good. lol. Also dr. a is the most blackpilled surgeon you will find. he will do you anything you want like eppley.
Dr. Z. is a surgeon for normies basically.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> alfaro has good results and has a good repotation, maybe he isnt on raffainis level but still a capable sugeon.
> Dr. Ramieri also has incredible results and he is still "young" compared to other surgeons, he has a good potential. The more surgeries he does, the better he will become. We have many users here who underwent bimax with ramieri and got incredible results. Remember @TheLordMadness and @kota.
> Many people badmouth Dr. a but I still think he is a capable surgeon. I personally would only recommand undergoing chin wing, genioplasty and bimax with him. His chin wings are very good and mog dr. z. chin wings. We have 1 user who underwent chin wing with him and another user who had bimax with him with a very good result. Unfortunately the user himself didint like his result and he quitted this forum despite the fact that everyone told him is result was good. lol. Also dr. a is the most blackpilled surgeon you will find. he will do you anything you want like eppley.
> Dr. Z. is a surgeon for normies basically.


I thought Kota had a chin wing with Dr. Z? Alfaro doesn't have any true ascensions on his IG page and has been horsemaxxing and chimpmaxxing people with his 50 minute rushed bimax, and no one knew who Ramieri was until that one guy posted about him. Dr. A results are just terrible:


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 24, 2021)

cha


CursedOne said:


> Im so happy that I have a mogtier browridge. Im possibly the only guy on the earth that could pull that result of given my browridge. so even if my maxilla is recessed if I get a highcut lefort I am settled.


d


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> I thought Kota had a chin wing with Dr. Z? Alfaro doesn't have any true ascensions on his IG page and has been horsemaxxing and chimpmaxxing people with his 50 minute rushed bimax, and no one knew who Ramieri was until that one guy posted about him. Dr. A results are just terrible:
> View attachment 1238859


kota went to ramieri if I remember correctly for bimax. He also had chin wing. I dont know by whom. And dr. alfaro has good results.
the resulted posted by you could be worse.
Sometimes surgery is like a gamble I guess.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> kota went to ramieri if I remember correctly for bimax. He also had chin wing. I dont know by whom. And dr. alfaro has good results.
> the resulted posted by you could be worse.
> Sometimes surgery is like a gamble I guess.


Nah, Kota got chin wing with Zarrinbal I think, and then later got a bimax with Ramieri but didn't post any pics of it (prob got chimpmaxxed ).


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Nah, Kota got chin wing with Zarrinbal I think, and then later got a bimax with Ramieri but didn't post any pics of it (prob got chimpmaxxed ).


No, quite the opposite. @kota has sent me his before/after pics from his bimax and the result was very very good. He insists that his pics arent spread and I want to honor his wish. I can testify that bimax ascended him very hard. he is the guy with the greatest ascension on the entire forum yet many dont see this. He should get a trophy by the mods. you can ask him for the pics.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> No, quite the opposite. @kota has sent me his before/after pics from his bimax and the result was very very good. He insists that his pics arent spread and I want to honor his wish. I can testify that bimax ascended him very hard. he is the guy with the greatest ascension on the entire forum yet many dont see this. He should get a trophy by the mods. you can ask him for the pics.


Last seen: Apr 3, 2021, he has ascended. Did his nose get bigger from bimax?


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Last seen: Apr 3, 2021, he has ascended. Did his nose get bigger from bimax?


I dont know but isnt that supposed to happen?


----------



## lasthope (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> No, quite the opposite. @kota has sent me his before/after pics from his bimax and the result was very very good. He insists that his pics arent spread and I want to honor his wish. I can testify that bimax ascended him very hard. he is the guy with the greatest ascension on the entire forum yet many dont see this. He should get a trophy by the mods. you can ask him for the pics.


how receded was he before surgery?

edit: and which surgeon he went?


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I dont know but isnt that supposed to happen?


Ideally not if an alar base cinch is placed.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

lasthope said:


> how receded was he before surgery?
> 
> edit: and which surgeon he went?


He wasn't receded at all, he had a chin-wing done by Zarrinbal already and looked pretty good, so I'm curious why he went for bimax with Ramieri and how he looks after.


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Alfaro is overrated, Ramieri is mediocre, Dr. A is a butcher and Dr. Z doesn't do CCW.


There are many thing u don't understand 

Raffaini don't just do jaw surgery, the dude redesign ur face with lipo filling and some bone cut and muscle tightening 

Alfaro is not overrated but it's true that with some of his case the projection is just too much for their face, but otherwise he always give good projection and big CCW

Dr.A is not a butcher, it's true that he coped a lot with chin wing but he will do what the patient asks. 
I talked to him many times on instagram he was proposing me chin wing, i told him bimax then he agree then i was telling him how much ccw u can give me he said at first 5 then i asked 10 he was okay

Ramieri is indeed conservative but he have the skill for bimax and CCW, u can plan with him and as a blackpill dude tell him do more 

Idk about dr Z


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

lasthope said:


> how receded was he before surgery?
> 
> edit: and which surgeon he went?


he uploaded photos here. You can see how he used to look like. I dont want to spread his pics too much.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> He wasn't receded at all, he had a chin-wing done by Zarrinbal already and looked pretty good, so I'm curious why he went for bimax with Ramieri and how he looks after.


this are one of the interesting surgeries 

i mean if you are truely receded bimax is a norbrainer

but if you are mildy receded then i think the surgeon need skill to ascend you


----------



## lasthope (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> he uploaded photos here. You can see how he used to look like. I dont want to spread his pics too much.


okay will looking it up
but he ascended even if he wasnt receded? only with bimax+chin wing?


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

lasthope said:


> okay will looking it up
> but he ascended even if he wasnt receded? only with bimax+chin wing?


he was recessed, he had recessed jaw, bulging eyes, no cheekbones etc. I saw his pics.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> There are many thing u don't understand
> 
> Raffaini don't just do jaw surgery, the dude redesign ur face with lipo filling and some bone cut and muscle tightening
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that you said Raffaini does additional procedures. I think that's a good thing, it makes his technique more proprietary and his outcomes better. Of course, he probably is very exclusive in his patient selection (mostly Italian women with good bases), that will benefit from the procedures. Alfaro I will consult with, but I'm just very concerned about his overprojection of the maxilla. I haven't seen any cases of his that I think "wow," and there seems to be something off about the teeth post operation in his surgery only cases. Personally, I am not a fan of the anteface/forward growth/chimp lip look that Alfaro and Gunson do because I think it lacks elegance. Ramieri I think there's just not enough info on, so he seems risky. Dr. Z allegedly has really good before and afters in person, but like I said he doesn't do CCW and copes with chin wing a lot.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

lasthope said:


> okay will looking it up
> but he ascended even if he wasnt receded? only with bimax+chin wing?








The after pic is before he got bimax so idk what he looks like now. But in the 2nd pic he got a chin wing, buccal fat removal, fat transfer to cheeks, almond eye surgery + orbital decompression, lip lift and rhino. I don't think he needed bimax after that because he doesn't look recessed in the after pic.


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Yeah, I saw that you said Raffaini does additional procedures. I think that's a good thing, it makes his technique more proprietary and his outcomes better. Of course, he probably is very exclusive in his patient selection (mostly Italian women with good bases), that will benefit from the procedures. Alfaro I will consult with, but I'm just very concerned about his overprojection of the maxilla. I haven't seen any cases of his that I think "wow," and there seems to be something off about the teeth post operation in his surgery only cases. Personally, I am not a fan of the anteface/forward growth/chimp lip look that Alfaro and Gunson do because I think it lacks elegance. Ramieri I think there's just not enough info on, so he seems risky. Dr. Z allegedly has really good before and afters in person, but like I said he doesn't do CCW and copes with chin wing a lot.


If you don't want anteface then don't go Alfaro 

Alfaro and Gunson do the same thing which is big CCW, this big CCW give the anteface by making the philtrum more prominent

Only diff is Gunson will give u less advancement of Alfaro cuz he use Arnett line which is like 3mm behind Alfaro line


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> View attachment 1238897
> 
> 
> The after pic is before he got bimax so idk what he looks like now. But in the 2nd pic he got a chin wing, buccal fat removal, fat transfer to cheeks, almond eye surgery + orbital decompression, lip lift and rhino. I don't think he needed bimax after that because he doesn't look recessed in the after pic.


dude literaly changed his face into new pheno


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> If you don't want anteface then don't go Alfaro
> 
> Alfaro and Gunson do the same thing which is big CCW, this big CCW give the anteface by making the philtrum more prominent
> 
> Only diff is Gunson will give u less advancement of Alfaro cuz he use Arnett line which is like 3mm behind Alfaro line


You saw my profile in PM, I wouldn't need a big CCW right? Doctor who did my genio said "it's a good thing you didn't get jaw surgery because you would've looked like a horse."


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> You saw my profile in PM, I wouldn't need a big CCW right? Doctor who did my genio said "it's a good thing you didn't get jaw surgery because you would've looked like a horse."


Yes but u wouldn't look like a horse, but u would have an anteface which i think is better than just genio 

But everyone is different in what he wants


----------



## coolguy1 (Jul 24, 2021)

CristianT said:


> View attachment 1238532
> 
> 
> Only DJS.


IIRC he got implants


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> Yes but u wouldn't look like a horse, but u would have an anteface which i think is better than just genio
> 
> But everyone is different in what he wants


True, most people here want Barrett forward growth but I like the high class look and anteface seems more primitive to me, and I would hate to have my nose get bigger and get a chimp limp. It seems chin wing + side wing from Dr. Z for me then, or hope Raffaini survives.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 24, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> View attachment 1238897
> 
> 
> The after pic is before he got bimax so idk what he looks like now. But in the 2nd pic he got a chin wing, buccal fat removal, fat transfer to cheeks, almond eye surgery + orbital decompression, lip lift and rhino. I don't think he needed bimax after that because he doesn't look recessed in the after pic.


thats why i am curios since a user says he looked even better after bimax


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> dude literaly changed his face into new pheno


the orbital decompression made the biggest difference. he had bulging eyes.


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> the orbital decompression made the biggest difference. he had bulging eyes.


even his mother can't recognize him now


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> even his mother can't recognize him now


maybe for the better. nah, just joking. I respect him and his dedication alot


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> alfaro in his own words:
> 
> "see how I have performed a 15mm maxillary advancement but also a 10mm mandibular advancement. Immediate postoperative caption. The goals always being to achieve an adequate facial profile, dental occlusion and soft tissue support. See also the amazing effect on nose projection and size."
> link:
> ...



IMO his jaw still looks better. It's a little too extreme, but it still looks better. Did he get rhino? Or is this just a result of the lower face coming forward? His nose looks a lot worse.


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Jul 24, 2021)

i have surgery with alfaro in october, wtf that result looks weird, dont scare me


----------



## user47283 (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> alfaro in his own words:
> 
> "see how I have performed a 15mm maxillary advancement but also a 10mm mandibular advancement. Immediate postoperative caption. The goals always being to achieve an adequate facial profile, dental occlusion and soft tissue support. See also the amazing effect on nose projection and size."
> link:
> ...



Cope , he looks good


----------



## cardiologist (Jul 24, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> True but people need to be realistic with surgeries. Going to 1-2 points is realistic


Going from 4 to 5 PSL is worth surgery ngl


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> yes but browridge surgery per se dont exist. the only realistic options are implants which in return are risky, especially on the forehead area. No Osteotomy for the browridge exists as far as I know.


i need orbital implants or osteotomy like distraction osteogenesis. only way to fix my orbitals because of lack of development due to my deformity causing abnormal growth growing up. my eyes are bulging out of my sockets, the only reason why it is bulging like a big eyeball is because i have huge amounts of eye fat or hooding


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 24, 2021)

spain said:


> i have surgery with alfaro in october, wtf that result looks weird, dont scare me


it's over


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 25, 2021)

spain said:


> i have surgery with alfaro in october, wtf that result looks weird, dont scare me


you need to to make sure he makes a highcut lefort and tell him you dont want to look like a dog


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Jul 25, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> you need to to make sure he makes a highcut lefort and tell him you dont want to look like a dog



i will definitely show him op's case and tell him i dont want to look like that


----------



## one job away (Jul 25, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> alfaro in his own words:
> 
> "see how I have performed a 15mm maxillary advancement but also a 10mm mandibular advancement. Immediate postoperative caption. The goals always being to achieve an adequate facial profile, dental occlusion and soft tissue support. See also the amazing effect on nose projection and size."
> link:
> ...



Terrible result


----------



## one job away (Jul 25, 2021)

spain said:


> i will definitely show him op's case and tell him i dont want to look like that


I wouldn’t do that. That’s sure to piss him off. Just make sure you lead the planning so this doesn’t happen


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 25, 2021)

spain said:


> i will definitely show him op's case and tell him i dont want to look like that


didint you talk with him before surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Jul 25, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> didint you talk with him before surgery?



yes already did first consultation with him, but they dont do the 3d planning until you pay, that will be my next visit and the last before surgery


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Sep 22, 2021)

one job away said:


> I wouldn’t do that. That’s sure to piss him off. Just make sure you lead the planning so this doesn’t happen


Was thinking about this

My surgeon showed me a bad result and I said I didn’t like it because he got chimpmaxxed and he said that it was because of swelling and got pretty pissed off

not sure what to do though because if you don’t point it out before the surgery and you don’t like the end result they will just say that’s it’s your fault for not telling them what you wanted to look like


----------



## one job away (Sep 22, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Was thinking about this
> 
> My surgeon showed me a bad result and I said I didn’t like it because he got chimpmaxxed and he said that it was because of swelling and got pretty pissed off
> 
> not sure what to do though because if you don’t point it out before the surgery and you don’t like the end result they will just say that’s it’s your fault for not telling them what you wanted to look like


Yeah since I now actually had consultation my view changed.

it’s very important to talk about insecurity’s and things you are scared about. Things you want to achieve and avoid. I would 100% Adresse the issue. It comes down to how you communicate it. You absolutely have to talk about things like too much projection. Just don’t be like „mh yeah look at this? I don’t want this“. Say that you are scared of going too much forward and if he reply’s it’s due to swelling ask for pictures without swelling or ways to avoid such an outcome. Ask for a solution rather than blaming someone. 
if someone came into my office and basically told me I did a bad job/ am bad at my job why do you even come to my place. The tone is really important, in every interaction in life. Some patients ask for too much projection to not end up with too little. It’s fine to bring up that you have a different vision. I feel like people just tend to not know how to respectfully communicate that. If the surgeon still gets pissed off then he shouldn’t operate on you simple as that.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Sep 22, 2021)

one job away said:


> Yeah since I now actually had consultation my view changed.
> 
> it’s very important to talk about insecurity’s and things you are scared about. Things you want to achieve and avoid. I would 100% Adresse the issue. It comes down to how you communicate it. You absolutely have to talk about things like too much projection. Just don’t be like „mh yeah look at this? I don’t want this“. Say that you are scared of going too much forward and if he reply’s it’s due to swelling ask for pictures without swelling or ways to avoid such an outcome. Ask for a solution rather than blaming someone.
> if someone came into my office and basically told me I did a bad job/ am bad at my job why do you even come to my place. The tone is really important, in every interaction in life. Some patients ask for too much projection to not end up with too little. It’s fine to bring up that you have a different vision. I feel like people just tend to not know how to respectfully communicate that. If the surgeon still gets pissed off then he shouldn’t operate on you simple as that.


this is pretty much the same conclusion that I've come to man, thanks for your answer though

tbh I mightve been a bit rude when I said it. but it was worrying at that moment seeing his patient's chimp lip, and also the fact that out of all of the patients he could've selected, he showed me that guy to show what I could look like. the bsso and genio looked good though

and yeah I think when you come in to an appointment and start spouting muh maxilla muh bsso they dont really like that and see it as a red flag, so best to use normie terms when possible


----------



## Ronaldo37 (Feb 4, 2022)

@newlurker69


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes, but the guy probably asked for this tbh
Look at the other results, they all look good, this surgeon has a good eye most of the time


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 4, 2022)

the pixels are obscuring the image. You cant really tell how he actually looks like


----------



## joseph (Jul 31, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> alfaro in his own words:
> 
> "see how I have performed a 15mm maxillary advancement but also a 10mm mandibular advancement. Immediate postoperative caption. The goals always being to achieve an adequate facial profile, dental occlusion and soft tissue support. See also the amazing effect on nose projection and size."
> link:
> ...



did he take down this result from his instagram page? i dont see it anymore


----------

